# Feeding Tetras



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a 5.5G with 5 Neon Tetras and 12 Red Cherry Shrimp. I'm trying to figure out the best way to feed the tetras. I'm using flake food right now, but it seems like I'm wasting a lot of it and making my tank dirtier than it needs to be. They only eat the flakes when they're floating in the water column. They won't eat them off the surface and they won't eat them off the substrate. That leaves a very limited window for them to get the food, so most of it just sits on the substrate. They also have a hard time eating the bigger pieces. I try to crush it up a little, but that doesn't work very well. I'm looking for some suggestions on what to feed them that will be more efficient.

Thank you,
Peter


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

hikari micropellets are a decent food for tetra.


----------



## gnomemagi (Dec 9, 2009)

They'll eat it off the substrate if they are hungry.

I'd be inclined to think you're overfeeding if they aren't scavenging... all the tetra/barb species I have owned have done so (including neons). 

While obviously not the same species, as an example my Rosy Barbs (one tank atm, 90g) spend the majority of the day picking off the substrate as they do not get a large quantity of food during feedings (I feed very little food they can actually fit in their mouths... they live with large cichlids that get 3-5mm pellets so they only get cichlid scraps / the occasional bloodworm treat).

As you own cichlids like myself... you might be inclined to feeding your tetras like your cichlids. Its amazing how much food a baby cichlid can stuff in itself in comparison to a tetra of similar size.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

My tetras go for flake like its going out of style. They also will not eat at the surface, but as gnome said, they pick at anything that goes onto the substrate or plants. The problem I have, I try to give them a treat of blood worm, but they will not go near the surface at all to grab them, so my top dwellers (rainbowfish, and danios) grab them before the tetras get some. I do however occasionally see a tetra sprint to the surface as if the rest in the school dared him to lol.


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

i love the hikari micro pellets for them even if u want to go a lil bigger the microwafers are great wit alot of protein


----------



## outofstock (May 8, 2009)

Arent the shrimp cleaining up the extra food anyway? Mine always did. Try slowing/stopping the filter for feeding and actually put it into the column dunk it a bit then let go). Thats how I feed the juvie cichlids in the 46 bow. The adults or ones big enough get pellets and the juvies get flake.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a little trick I thought of for feeding all my fish. Get a medicine doser (or a little cup, either one works), crush the flake foods in there, (I also add brine shrimp, blood worms, and pellets), then add hot water. Most of the food is bound to sink within the cup, and then to make sure you're not over feeding, get a syringe or eye-dropper, and just suck up all the food and slowly dump it in the tank. Be sure to only add the amount that they can consume quickly, I'd say a minute. Don't worry about all the food falling to the substrate, your shrimp will eat them, mine do. If you have leftovers in the container, just freeze it lol. Start the process again the next time you feed them. 

It's been working for me for about a year >(^_^)<


----------



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips! I probably am overfeeding them; I'll cut back and see how that goes. I might also check out the Hikari Micro Pellets.



gnomemagi said:


> As you own cichlids like myself... you might be inclined to feeding your tetras like your cichlids. Its amazing how much food a baby cichlid can stuff in itself in comparison to a tetra of similar size.


That's probably why I'm over feeding them. I have 2 Oscars and 2 Jack Dempseys in my 160, I throw a handful of large pellets in once every day or two and it's all gone within a minute or so .


----------



## stpeteplanter (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a similar problem, I just fill a turkey baster with tank water and some food, and shoot it in the end of the tank with the most current. Works pretty well.


----------



## arn24 (Jan 31, 2009)

My tetras will wait at the surface for the flake food to hit, and then, Bam! it's gone. Acually, they'll take bloodworms right out of my fingers! I did have problems with other non-tetra fish that would wait for the food to get mid-level. I should have tried the 'turkey baster' method. 

Aaron


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

My cardinals don't go near the surface either. I find that they scavenge alot off of the bottom. They will go after anything that is falling to the bottom as well.


----------



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it was me overfeeding them. I've backed off the feeding some, and they're more eager when the food hits the water, and they'll pick it up off the bottom too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

<threadjack> I just noticed your avatar- Go Bulls!! (my husband, parents and I are all almuni ) </end threadjack>


----------

